# VIP 211z and 1000.2 Dish install in RV



## rogerracer

Here's the scenario; I have a Dish 1000.2 due to arrive any day. It will be used on a tripod for reception in my RV. I also have coming 2 VIP 211z converter boxes.

The RV has one "Satellite in" connector. The question is this; can I run one cable from the dish to the RV port and once the signal is in the coach, split it to run to the two 211s? If so does anyone know the part # of the splitter? Running a second cable through the walls and tunnels looks like a major pain.

Thanks you in advance for your help. The level of expertise I've seen on this forum is amazing!


----------



## Jim5506

You cannot run a satellite cable through a splitter, it MUST be a switch, and a switch compatible with the system installed.

Run one cable from the dish to each receiver, I don't believe there is a way around that even with a switch.

That's the way Dish satellite service is designed.


----------



## P Smith

if you want no pain, stick with ONE ViP211; other case - just run second able from the dish to second ViP211

NO SPLITTERS in sat feeds !!!


----------



## pete_5959

Roger,
I have the same setup as you will be receiving. My RV has two inputs, one for SAT and one for ANT. I feed both receivers through those inputs. If your RV has the same setup for inputs that is the easiest way. If it does not then you would be better off getting a dual tuner reciever (222) that way you have the flexibility of two receivers but just require a single input albiet one tv will be standard definition.

Pete in NC


----------

